# Router not assigning IP addresses



## vito scalleta (Oct 17, 2015)

my tp-link modem router is not assigning IP address to any device i try to connect to it 
What could be the problem


----------



## icebags (Oct 18, 2015)

what is it saying ?

in the router settings page, is there something called "DHCP server" ? and is it checked ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2015)

dhcp must be enabled in modem/router & all devices must be configured with automatically get ip address in tcp/ip settings.also run ipconfig /all command in command prompt window & post the result here.


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 21, 2015)

srry about the late reply guys. i fiddled with the settings and lost internet connection 
the person who setup the router came fixed the issue


----------

